# Excision of rectal polyp, transanal



## tldixon@mokancomm.net

How would you code a transanal excision of rectal polyp?


----------



## cwpierce

Was it done as part of a colonoscopy? If so, what method was used to remove the polyp (hot forceps, snare)? Look at 45384 - 45385. If no scope was used, consider looking at 45171 possibly.


----------



## tldixon@mokancomm.net

Thank you...I have used 45171.  It was not part of colonoscopy.


----------

